# My new Humidor !!!!!



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

So a longgg time ago Tim (Mtmouse) posted pictures of his antique ice chest he converted into a humidor. We were having a cigar one day I and told him that I wish I was that handy with woodwork. He made the HUGE mistake of telling me that if I ever found an ice chest, to buy it and he would redo it for me. 

So, I took him up on his offer. I searched for months for an ice chest on ebay, craigslist and the paper and was getting discouraged. I finally found an ice chest on Craigslist and luckily it was only a few miles away from my office. Tim lugged this giant across the border into Canada and went to work. I was super impatient of course and Tim got this thing done quick. I drove over to Canada to pick it up from him as soon as I heard it was ready.

Sooo...check it out. Now I just need to fill it. Don't be fooled by all the boxes in there. Only a couple are full and some are just about empty. 

Tim, I still need you to give me the cost of materials and I also will have some more payment for you soon


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow that's awesome you owe him big time!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

thats cool as hell


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

man tim did an awesome job. I know where to go if i ever find one! LOL Nice!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey that is first class all the way .nice iceador


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Wow that's awesome you owe him big time!


I already gave him partial payment of cigars but there is more coming. I was going to offer him the girlfriend for the night. Maybe she will take one for the team and agree to it.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a beauty! Real fine craftmanship - and it was an international project!:biggrin:
Good luck with it.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> I already gave him partial payment of cigars but there is more coming. I was going to offer him the girlfriend for the night. Maybe she will take one for the team and agree to it.


LOL,classic


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Very nice, very cool! Now the fun part...filling it up!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That is just too cool! (No pun intended)


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW-

The iceman cometh


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

That is very cool!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty friggen sweet!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I was going to offer him the girlfriend for the night. Maybe she will take one for the team and agree to it.


She'll never go back. I can see it now, her and I enjoying a couple of those VSG's (you got me).....after.......

You know what they say, "Once you go Canadian, you never go back."


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

That is a sweet conversion, good luck with it. 

Tim nice work!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow thats really nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats a very impressive set-up! I hope you don't have any troubles filling it up. lol.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Wow that is superb. I never would have thought of that. Great idea.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

what an awesome guy!! that thing is amazing!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> She'll never go back. I can see it now, her and I enjoying a couple of those VSG's (you got me).....after.......
> 
> You know what they say, "Once you go Canadian, you never go back."


Just remember how much her schools loans are. You will have to take those on.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that thing is awesome


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow!!! That's a realy nice humidor chest!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

that is damn beautiful.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice work....


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Man I love the antique ice chest humis. Perfect man.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

That thing is sweet.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very, very nice - great job Tim. Looks like the retailers are gonna be lovin you Jon. That's a whole lotta room...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Very, very nice - great job Tim. Looks like the retailers are gonna be lovin you Jon. That's a whole lotta room...


I would say he has about 25% more room then mine.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Great pictures. Have fun filling it up.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Very, very nice - great job Tim. Looks like the retailers are gonna be lovin you Jon. That's a whole lotta room...


If I had done better in Vegas I would have an order in already. Now I have to wait.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Superb work Tim! It looks completely factory! Jon,whatever it costs, you got a heluva deal!!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!! I am so jealous.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

WOw, thats some elegant woodwork.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Holy Sh** Batman, that's incredible!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent humi!!I'm jealous


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Wonderfully done!

Enjoy your smoke,
Don


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what a work of beauty


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is just about the coolest humi I have ever seen! Amazing job you did Tim - just stunning and amazingly cool!

You are one lucky SOB Jon, HA! WOW! 

CD


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucky you, jon! Nice job don Tim!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!

Did this one have to be disassembled and redone also?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Did this one have to be disassembled and redone also?


Yep, it was taken completely apart and rebuilt. Tim did an awesome job.


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, excellent work Tim! Looks like you could start your own business building these.

Jon - I know this a dumb question, but I'm a little confused. What is an antique ice chest? Is it from way back when before we had electricity and ice was put in it for use in the house?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

beautiful, just beautiful!
excellent craftsmanship


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep. Like a fridge.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bob The Cigar Ninja said:


> Wow, excellent work Tim! Looks like you could start your own business building these.
> 
> Jon - I know this a dumb question, but I'm a little confused. What is an antique ice chest? Is it from way back when before we had electricity and ice was put in it for use in the house?


Exactly. They used to put a huge block of ice in the top and it would cool everything in the bottom. If you look on ebay you may find some. They sell in antique stores for up to 3k but you can get them elsewhere for a couple hundred.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

for you Michiganders out there, here is one i found quick on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Oak-Ice-Chest_W0QQitemZ320256127220QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63592QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome humibox!!!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nice....I'm jealous!


----------

